# Cleaning Drum



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

Can puppy drum be filleted like most fish?...I seemed to have run into a bone when I tried to fillet one...thanks...


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Sledge142 said:


> Can puppy drum be filleted like most fish?...I seemed to have run into a bone when I tried to fillet one...thanks...


You don't have to wash them or nothing...Just take the hook out and let them go 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Puppy Drup*

Sledge, if you decide to keep one or two, you need to skin them after you filet them. They are easy to filet, but the ribs are hard to cut through on bigger fish. Release all you can and remember the limit is 3 and there is a slot.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You can fillet them just fine, make sure your knife is sharp and cut right through the rib bones. Then when you have the fillet you can cut the ribs off.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Reading your title I was a little worried. 

I thought it was going to be " I caught this 51 inch drum.....How do I filet it?"  lol. 

Puppy drum are some goood eatin right there. Filet just like any other fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was worried too but I thought he got into a huge black drum. I was going to suggest using a nice sharpened garden hoe to scale the monstrosity.

But yes fillet as normal. Once considered a trash fish they have recently been overfished after the popularity of blackened redfish stormed out of the gulf states. Hence the slot limits


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

I like to re-sharpen my knife after each side. The scales and ribcage take the edge off of a knife quickly. This will lessen your wasted meat and reduce the chance of cutting your thumbs off.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

a serated <SP> knife will do wonders for you.....


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

just a bit off topic , but lets say i catch a citation drum and want to release it . how do i go about getting the paper if its gonna be released?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you need a witness to accompany you to the tackle shop to fill out the citation paperwork & sign to verify that the drum you released indeed was citation sized


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks, what if im alone would a pic with the fish next to a tape measure work?

sorry to hijack the thread now back to your regulary scheduled program


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

don't think a picture cuts it, even with a tape measure for size -- think you gotta have somebody to sign -- if you are all alone, find somebody on the beach who might be willing to help (makes sure you reward him/her) with a beer (at least) for this favor. if there's nobody around, well basically, think you're just gonna hafta try again. 

this is how it plays out in NC -- not as familiar with the VA regs, but am assuming they are about the same.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

not sure on virginia, but NC you have to have a witness


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Thanks...*

It was a puppy drum..actually my first (caught 3 others that I released)...I heard talk of what good eating they were so decided to try one, but did run into the rib bones...will take the advice and ensure I cut through them...thanks....


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> thanks, what if im alone would a pic with the fish next to a tape measure work?
> 
> sorry to hijack the thread now back to your regulary scheduled program


from: Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament brochure 2007:

(f,) An angler fishing alone may earn a "release" Citation by providing a clear,sideview photograph of the fish on a measuimg device clearly showing the length of the fish, provided the entry
form is cornpleted and photograph is supplied to the weighstation within 7 days as required in rule3(a) and a copy of the photograph is provided to the tournament office.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks rory and everyone for the info.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

there is nothing wrong with keeping a legal pup for the table every now and again. fillet, de-skin, dip in melted butter, apply blackening seasoning, insert into hot cast iron skillet.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

rockhead said:


> there is nothing wrong with keeping a legal pup for the table every now and again. fillet, de-skin, dip in melted butter, apply blackening seasoning, insert into hot cast iron skillet.


best to do outside on the grill unless u r ready for the smoke alarm to go off. try with zatarrains red beans n rice - mm good.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

This may not be what you're looking for but...
http://www.cottagehaven.com/fishnfinn/filet.htm


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rockhead said:


> there is nothing wrong with keeping a legal pup for the table every now and again. fillet, de-skin, dip in melted butter, apply blackening seasoning, insert into hot cast iron skillet.


1st disconnect the smoke alarm.



The advise from in2win is the best!


Oh ask NS4D about the curse you get for keeping that one.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

shoot I took the batteries out of the fire alarm years ago when I bought the place..........................................................................................................................................................maybe I should replace them


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you caught it, you know it. Close enough. Measure, pic and chunk it back. I'll believe you. wdbrand,


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'll bust out the electric fillet knife on the pups. They go right through those hard scales and ribs, the fillets come out clean and don't waste meat if you fillet and skin 'em right. MUCH quicker too. If you only have a fillet knife, I suggest using something flexible and fillet the fish top to bottom... do your best to cut around the ribs on the way down. Pick out the riba with pliers if they're still in the fillets. Zatarains rice & beans, blackened redfish, hush puppies dipped in honey..... wash that down with a frothy beverage and you got yourself one hell of a dish.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*A wise man once posted*

"let 'em go so they can grow"


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*And blackened tuna beats out mushy drum any day*

Imho


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Digger said:


> Oh ask NS4D about the curse you get for keeping that one.




yup...catch n release. I ain't eatin' another one!


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

The pup you eat today is the citation you don't catch later,

Let the reds go.

MHO....


----------

